# Amara



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
co to je: Amara? Musí být něco k pítí, ale čemu je to podobný? Ví to někdo?
Děkuju

Laura


----------



## Jana337

Znám to z křížovek jako hořké léky (mn. č.). Nevšimla jsem si, že by to někdo používal.

Jana


----------



## lorenz1616

Ciao, Laura

sembra che Jana sa tutto , 
ho cercato nel dizzionario, le definizione é:

"léky hořké chuti povzbuzující chuť k jídlu"

anchio ritengo, che parola "amara"  si usa molto raramente.

Ivan


----------



## parolearruffate

Já jsem taky hledala ve slovníku, problem je v tom, že v knize, kterou jsem přeložila, mama je v restauraci se svými dětmi, objednavá si jedno pivo, jednou kofolu a jednou amaru. Myslím, že to objednavá pro děti. 

Děkuju
Laura


----------



## cajzl

"Amara" je oxidem uhličitým sycený nealkoholický nápoj hořké chuti (z výtažku bylin hořké chuti). Je to obchodní název (trade mark) jako "Coca-Cola", ale mimo ČR (a SR) neznámý.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju Cajzl, pravě to jsem chtěla vědět...
Diky za pomoc
Laura


----------

